# Traeger/Bradley Cold Smoked Cheese



## BGKYSmoker (May 22, 2011)

So i have a Traeger Lil'Tex and a Bradley that are transgender.

Lil'Tex dont know if it want to be a pellet pooper or cold smoker.

Bradley dont know if it wants to burn wood pucks or receive cold smoke from pellets.

Oh well be happy and be both how ya was made 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Maple pellets.







Cold smoke being delivered via my transgender system.







The victims. 4 blocks of x-sharp


----------



## beer-b-q (May 22, 2011)

Nepas,  seems like you been on a cheese roll lately ...

Looks like that is gonna be some good cheese...


----------



## Bearcarver (May 22, 2011)

Yeah, I noticed that too, a lot of easy-to-smoke cheese lately.

Did the other two NEPAS triplets quit-----The two that do all the work???  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## fpnmf (May 22, 2011)

Cool!!

  Craig


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 22, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Yeah, I noticed that too, a lot of easy-to-smoke cheese lately.
> 
> Did the other two NEPAS triplets quit-----The two that do all the work???
> 
> ...


Just taking it easy some. Gots a week worth of smoking to do the week of june 25


----------



## scarbelly (May 22, 2011)

Lookig good man. I love the cold smoked cheese a lot So many things you can do with it


----------



## fife (May 22, 2011)




----------



## SmokinAl (May 22, 2011)

I'm sure it will be cheese sausage next week.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 23, 2011)

Going to the cheese fridge now for some nappy time.


----------

